# MSC Flaminia on fire in mid-Atlantic after explosion, crew evacuated, 1 missing 4 inj



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

At 10:07 July 14 2012 Falmouth Coastguard received the relayed mayday broadcast from boxship MSC Flaminia

More...


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Photographs 
http://www.odin.tc/news/read.asp?articleID=1070


----------

